

Please review my book: Running Lean (roughcut) - ashmaurya

Running Lean = Customer Development + Lean Startups + Bootstrapping<p>Download link: http://www.runningleanhq.com/downloads/running_lean_rc.pdf
======
zachallaun
I made lots of comments on the draft (up until p. 70) on crocdoc:
<https://crocodoc.com/g30tgl>. They should have been added by "Zach".

My general takeaway: You have something great here. I believe that what you
have to say is largely valuable. Even if what you're saying isn't necessarily
unique (in that it was derived from previous models), the way in which the
book is framed _is_. The reconciliation of Customer Development and the
Business Model Canvas with web-based startups is something that I've been
looking for, and trying myself, since I read both books a few months ago. I
look forward to Parts 2 and 3 (I believe they were omitted from this draft,
yes?).

Two main points of constructive criticism:

\- The structure of the book is problematic. Many of the headers and sub-
headers are very similar, if not the same, which makes the book difficult to
browse for content or to find your place. Furthermore, I believe that the
chapters should be numbered. This would obviously conflict with your
segmentation of the "Parts" of the book, but that could be rectified by using
"Part A, Part B, etc.", and using numbers for chapters.

\- There is too much summarization. I feel like there are topics that are
first brought up in a list, then 10 pages later summarized in a more specific
list, then 10 pages later expanded upon, then 20 pages later discussed upon in
their own section (This is obviously hyperbole, but it's the feeling that I
get). The introduction, for instance, begins with the section "What is Running
Lean?" What immediately follows are a few paragraphs that the reader will
naturally take as the answer to the proposed question. Running Lean, then, is
"a systematic process for iterating from Plan A to a plan that works." But,
near the end of the chapter, we are faced with a sub-section, also entitled
"What is Running Lean?" From here we learn that Running Lean is _actually_ the
synthesis of "3 core methodologies: Customer Development, Lean Startup, and
Bootstrapping". I suggest introducing _all_ of this in the same spot. Reduce
redundancy; reduce _waste_. :-)

I will keep adding comments as I read the book (they are mostly comments about
wording/grammar issues), and will post here again if my general feelings
towards the book change. For any clarification, my email address is available
in my profile.

Best of luck!

~~~
ashmaurya
Thanks...

The structure is something I've struggled with. There is certainly a battle in
my mind between a chronological presentation of "the methodology" and building
sufficient background context.

This is the first structure that made sense but your comments of poor
navigation and too much summarization are right on. I will try and find a
better flow for the next iteration.

Parts 2 and 3 are still being written. I wanted to put out what I had so far
and really appreciate the detailed markup you did on crocdoc.

------
wiseleo
Not sure I agree with the point on page 69 about not spending time on
developing strategic relationships. Those things take forever to build and
it's really a good idea to start working on them early just to start the
clock.

Part of our distribution strategy is AppExchange on Salesforce platform. We
have both a small business product and product more geared for enterprise
sales teams.

I have a fairly large customer who is using my product, which gives me the
social proof I need when talking to these people, but it should be possible to
do it even earlier.

The idea is to engage with enterprise sales reps and stay in touch with them,
not to simply say "Our product would be a wonderful fit with your customers"
and make it the end of the conversation. It's important to ask "Who is the
most appropriate person within your organization that I should be in touch
with regarding this matter".

I wouldn't spend a lot of time on early strategic relationships, but it is
possible to identify strong fit quickly. The challenge is to start the
conversation how your product can help their existing customers. "When was the
last time your customer complained about..."

Why is the introduction 48 pages long? Let's be honest and realize that your
readers already know a lot about the lean startup concept. You may want to
mention using mindmapping as an effective means of filling out the canvas.
That's how I do it anyway with freemind and tortoisesvn.

Next, you start talking about content marketing and right away jump into
"Revenue streams and cost structure". Since there is no clear (enough)
delineation where the chapters start and end, that's a disconnect.

What I liked about the book is your specific early interview strategies. That
is probably the most useful part.

In summary, notwithstanding its "bloggy" style that needs serious copy editing
and restructuring, I learned enough from the book to pay you something. :)

I am also very impressed with crocodoc. That you for introducing it to me,
zach. I would put that link into your initial post.

------
jefflinwood
Hi,

I read the whole thing and enjoyed it. I do feel that I can't give your "Lean
Canvas" an honest appreciation unless I sit down and actually do one for my
startup, but that's something I'd like to do after reading your book.

Is the book a lead-in for using your software? It wasn't clear to me after
reading it that Lean Canvas was part of a web application that presumably
costs $49/month. I think that should probably be at the beginning. Obviously,
you can use the methodology without the web application, but maybe tie it in
earlier somehow?

One suggestion for page 94 - from an SEO perspective, I'd suggest that you
blog at <http://www.yourcompany.com/blog> instead of
<http://blog.yourcompany.com/> because the link juice doesn't transfer across
domain names.

~~~
ashmaurya
Thanks jefflinwood.

The book isn't a lead-in to LeanCanvas and I was/am conscious about not making
the example in the book self-promotional. I wanted to pick a "real" example to
which readers could relate and one that I had recently built. The software
would most likely be bundled with the book. As a standalone it wouldn't cost
$49/mo but more like $14/mo (still early to tell).

Thanks for the SEO tip.

------
Zarecare
Hi, I read almost half of your book and I like most of the stuff. Please add
more examples of your statements, more case studies, more data, like in the
book Start Small, Stay Small by Rob Walling

------
ashmaurya
Download link: <http://www.runningleanhq.com/downloads/running_lean_rc.pdf>

------
vs2
Download link: <http://www.runningleanhq.com/downloads/running_lean_rc.pdf>

------
iopuy
The images interspersed throughout the text are blurry, too blurry for my
taste. They need to be crisp and clear.

------
mindcrime
Sounds good, I'll try to find time to give it a read and offer my thoughts.

------
ljf
link to more comments on your original thread
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1976698>

